# My Beloved Boer/La Mancha Mix Whethered Goat and His Sister



## lizzy35 (Jan 5, 2008)

My whethered la mancha/boer mix goat is like a lap dog. He loves attention and if he thought he'd fit, he'd still get up on my lap. I used to sing, "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star to him. He'd sit on my lap and I'd rock and sing to him. Oh my gosh, he just ate this up. His sister was jealous and always tried to get him off of my lap. She didn't want to stay on my lap as long. The vet commented once when he visited us that he couldn't believe how that whethered boer/lamancha mix could sit on my lap and go limp...literally. He just loved being petted on my lap. Anyway, I wasn't thrilled to get la mancha/boers mix goats. We were told that the nanny was bred with an alpine which we were ok with that. But we were quite surprised when they turned out to be la mancha/boer mixes. We've learned to love them. I'll probably keep the boy who has been whethered and he keeps our breeding young buck company. I don't know what to do with the little doe. If I bred her, she might not give milk as long as a dairy goat. And at this point, we love her too much to sell her for meat. Any ideas out there? I don't mind selling her to someone who would love her and not eat her. Is she any good to me as that type of mix?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My Beloved Boer/La Mancha Mix Whethered Goat and His Sis*

I personally think she would be a Wonderful dual-purpose goat. She will probably produce plenty of milk from the LaMancha side too. Breed her to a Boer and get strong HUGE babies, or breed her to a LaMancha and get milk producing babies!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My Beloved Boer/La Mancha Mix Whethered Goat and His Sis*

I bought a Lamancha/Kiko doe 2yrs ago, she has kidded twice, milked first yr with okay results, last spring no one got milked due to a mishap that landed me in the er, w/stiches in my hand. But I got a beautiful doeling out of her, who will be placed on the milk line at some point in 2012, right now she's still too small for me to feel comfortable breeding her. Im hoping that my Angel is bred to our boer buck for 2011/2012 kids, as she is a nice large doe from the kiko side, but also produce's an ok amount of milk, like supplied us with more than we could use for 2/3 months, then I added 2 sanaans that didn't come close to her milk production.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Beloved Boer/La Mancha Mix Whethered Goat and His Sis*

It depends on what percentage La mancha she is ...if it is a high percentage... then she should produce good milk...the only way to find out is ...see what she does....... but of course you will have to wait a few freshenings to be able to judge how she is going to be... :wink:


----------

